# Female cycle



## Boss88 (6 d ago)

Hi,
Just out of curiosity what cycles are females running and how much gear intake? Ive been doing gear for just over a year now and no female I've spoken to will admit taking gear let alone give advice. Would be nice to know what other females are running and maybe gain some knowledge from more experienced body builders.

Much appreciated 🙂


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Boss88 said:


> Hi,
> Just out of curiosity what cycles are females running and how much gear intake? Ive been doing gear for just over a year now and no female I've spoken to will admit taking gear let alone give advice. Would be nice to know what other females are running and maybe gain some knowledge from more experienced body builders.
> 
> Much appreciated 🙂


Girl I train with is running 75mg primo per week and doing fine on it, it's her 3rd cycle on it and she has never experienced sides with the compound. She's ran var at 10mg per day in the past also but it didn't vibe with her.


----------



## Boss88 (6 d ago)

Quackerz said:


> Girl I train with is running 75mg primo per week and doing fine on it, it's her 3rd cycle on it and she has never experienced sides with the compound. She's ran var at 10mg per day in the past also but it didn't vibe with her.


----------



## Boss88 (6 d ago)

Thank you for your reply. I've been stacking 40ml of test prop and 30ml of tren ace 3 times a week. Maybe I'm hitting it too hard lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Boss88 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've been stacking 40ml of test prop and 30ml of tren ace 3 times a week. Maybe I'm hitting it too hard lol.


It's really dependent on your goals TBH. If you want to look like the girls in physique or bodybuilding then the recommended 10mg per day of var to minimise sides really isn't going to cut it. The unfortunate part of females using steroids though is sides are more pronounced and more permanent. Hair loss, voice deepening, clitoral enlargement, increase in body and facial hair, changes in fat distribution, you probably know. It's not like gynocomastia where men can pay for surgery to remove it, the effects are permanent. 

Saying all that it's a question of weighing the pros and cons, what kind of appearance you want and what you are willing to sacrifice in terms of side effects to achieve it because there will be some, especially with test and tren. A thing to consider is 40mg test prop 3x per week is already around a TRT dose for hormone replacement therapy and tren is a highly androgenic steroid so will come with lots of sides also.

What's the goal and what other compounds have you used? Where are you at currently in terms of size/strength? And biggest question is are you comfortable with the long term side effects of the dosages you are using? You won't get any judgement around here but you were asking about female doses so I felt I should lay out the risks but if you accept them and getting huge is a life goal of yours then higher doses are unavoidable really.


----------



## Boss88 (6 d ago)

Quackerz said:


> It's really dependent on your goals TBH. If you want to look like the girls in physique or bodybuilding then the recommended 10mg per day of var to minimise sides really isn't going to cut it. The unfortunate part of females using steroids though is sides are more pronounced and more permanent. Hair loss, voice deepening, clitoral enlargement, increase in body and facial hair, changes in fat distribution, you probably know. It's not like gynocomastia where men can pay for surgery to remove it, the effects are permanent. Saying all that it's a question of weighing the pros and cons, what kind of appearance you want and what you are willing to sacrifice in terms of side effects to achieve it because there will be some, especially with test and tren. A thing to consider is 40mg test prop 3x per week is already around a TRT dose for hormone replacement therapy and tren is a highly androgenic steroid so will come with lots of sides also. What's the goal and what other compounds have you used? Where are you at currently in terms of size/strength? And biggest question is are you comfortable with the long term side effects of the dosages you are using? You won't get any judgement around here but you were asking about female doses so I felt I should lay out the risks but if you accept them and getting huge is a life goal of yours then higher doses are unavoidable really.


 Thank you. Yes I'm aware of the side effects but my ideal goal is to get big as I'm not after the bikini slender look. So far my voice has slightly deepened but seems to be me that notices it more, my husband said it changes at times but goes back to normal. I started with anavar almost 2 years ago but wanted more than what I was getting from it. I've ran a few courses of Decca but ended up mega puffy so ran some courses of Winnie and then onto tren ace for cutting. I managed to shift a lot of stubborn fat and dropped 3 sizes which was needed my strength went through the roof but I ended up feeling to scrawny as I lost a lot of muscle whilst striping or possibly what I thought was muscle. I have recently started test p to gain some size but I seemed to have gained a bloat and retained water so now Ive started feeling puffy again hence why what's led me to stack the tren and test together. Aha I've just shared my Training story so far I suppose I have jumped in quite quick with it all but that's what I do. What I'm trying to reach is to be big with definition but not shredded. I seem to be switching between feeling too small or gaining size but losing my abs and getting puffy, I suppose it's all about finding the balance and seeing what works for me as in trial and error.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Boss88 said:


> Thank you. Yes I'm aware of the side effects but my ideal goal is to get big as I'm not after the bikini slender look. So far my voice has slightly deepened but seems to be me that notices it more, my husband said it changes at times but goes back to normal. I started with anavar almost 2 years ago but wanted more than what I was getting from it. I've ran a few courses of Decca but ended up mega puffy so ran some courses of Winnie and then onto tren ace for cutting. I managed to shift a lot of stubborn fat and dropped 3 sizes which was needed my strength went through the roof but I ended up feeling to scrawny as I lost a lot of muscle whilst striping or possibly what I thought was muscle. I have recently started test p to gain some size but I seemed to have gained a bloat and retained water so now Ive started feeling puffy again hence why what's led me to stack the tren and test together. Aha I've just shared my Training story so far I suppose I have jumped in quite quick with it all but that's what I do. What I'm trying to reach is to be big with definition but not shredded. I seem to be switching between feeling too small or gaining size but losing my abs and getting puffy, I suppose it's all about finding the balance and seeing what works for me as in trial and error.


What dose were you running the deca out of curiosity? 

What you're saying and what you want I'd personally look to anadrol, on paper it seems to be the best drug for females looking to gain mass with research to back up it up also and it has minimal documented virilization rates in females. This study here is pretty interesting and women were given up to 100mg-150mg per day with no reported androgenic side effects; Double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled phase III... : AIDS

If taking higher doses of gear is what you plan on doing then anadrol is probably the safest with data to back it. I remember there being a great writeup on reddit about it, ill see if I can find it. 

I'm not saying go out there and hop on 150mg, start low, like 12.5mg-25mg kind of low and go from there. Since you're already fine with needles I'd recommend the injectable oxy because the tablets are pretty liver toxic.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Here, took two seconds. It covers everything I've mentioned and then some;

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/comments/5sd7sp


----------



## Boss88 (6 d ago)

Quackerz said:


> What dose were you running the deca out of curiosity?
> 
> What you're saying and what you want I'd personally look to anadrol, on paper it seems to be the best drug for females looking to gain mass with research to back up it up also and it has minimal documented virilization rates in females. This study here is pretty interesting and women were given up to 100mg-150mg per day with no reported androgenic side effects; Double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled phase III... : AIDS
> 
> ...


Thank you this do seem good tbh but the only thing is is that I seem to retain a lot of fluid and anadrol seems to do so. I just been reading up on primobolan and that seems pretty good as its a good cutting compound which will strip out the access fluid whilst gaining muscle mass. Hmmm now I'm thinking about stacking primo and anadrol 😂 is that possible would you know.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Boss88 said:


> Thank you this do seem good tbh but the only thing is is that I seem to retain a lot of fluid and anadrol seems to do so. I just been reading up on primobolan and that seems pretty good as its a good cutting compound which will strip out the access fluid whilst gaining muscle mass. Hmmm now I'm thinking about stacking primo and anadrol 😂 is that possible would you know.


No reason you couldn't, I'd recommend introducing compounds separately though at low doses so you can assess sides and know where you are having issues. 

As for fluid retention it can be very person dependent, it can be, doesn't necessarily mean it will be though.


----------

